# Dead Electric Outlets



## DVincent (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi. We have a new 2009 Outback 30 QBHS. It is currently set up on a seasonal lot. After about 2 weeks, we got back to it, and found two dead outlets, which appear to be on the same circut. The first outlet is by the radio, above the sink on the bottom of the cabinet (by the door). The other outlet is the one on the outside by the outdoor drop down kitchen. I did all the things I know what to do - check the circut box (fuses), check the land line, and the outside power box - flipped the switches. All the other outlets work. These 2 have no power. Related to this (maybe?) is the light on the front of the camper by the hitch does not work either - never did, although it DID come on once. The light bulb is OK. We have owned the trailer for about 3 months now. Do you think a rodent has chewed wires? I'm at a loss - I'm not an electrician, or much of a handyman - besides, this shouldn't happen on a brand new unit. Any suggestions? I'd hate to have to tow it back to the dealer - 3 hours away. Thank you for any help. Dan and Vicki Vincent [email protected]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First the outside light is not related to the inside outlets. The lights all operate on 12 vdc and the outlets are 120. The most common fault is the GFI is tripped so check it in the bathroom, there is a reset button on the front of it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The outside outlet on our TT is a GFCI, also the outlet near the pantry and lower bunk are on this circuit. Your may vary depending on model and electrician. For the lights and outlets turn off the shore power or pull the plug also (unhook the battery) and open the cover of the fuse panel and check that all of the wires are tight. James


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Check gfci in bathroom and replace bulb on porch.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We had similar issues with ours after our first trip. I tried the GFCI and it didnt help. Then I realized it was still under warranty so we took it in for that and a few other things. The dealer said a wire was lose and was reconnected and all is well after 3000 miles. I know its not much help but thought id pass it along.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

We had the same problem. It was child related. Curiousity about the little red button on the outlet in the bathroom. Perfect eye level for little ones who are on the potty. Reset the GFI in the bathroom.


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

I had the same problem on my 31kfw, I finally found a loose neutral wire in the breaker box. I also found several other loose connections too. You might want to check that out first.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> We had similar issues with ours after our first trip. I tried the GFCI and it didnt help. Then I realized it was still under warranty so we took it in for that and a few other things. The dealer said a wire was lose and was reconnected and all is well after 3000 miles. I know its not much help but thought id pass it along.


X2


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

On our 23RS the outside hitch light and the light in the pass-thru storage are wired directly off the battery junction. Might want to look in the steel j-box mounted near the front A-frame. Wired coding is similar to house wiring: black= hot or +12v and white = neutral and -12v. Some of my wire-nuts are holding 8 or 9 conductors.









Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If the GFI is not the problem, it may be a loose connection to the buss bar in the converter panel. Our microwave died twice in the first year. Both times I fixed it by disconnecting shore power to the trailer, and then tightening all the wiring connections inside the power converter/fuse/breaker panel.

Disconnect shore power and the battery. Then remove the cover to the converter panel (two screws, once you lift up the hinged, front cover - I believe). Tighten all the screws on the converter panel buss bars and check for proper connections at the AC circuit breakers.

Both times, for me, this procedure got the microwave working again. No problems since.

Mike


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I had same problem with my 2008 Fqbhs. About 2 weeks after we got it 3 of our outlets quit working. I didnt want to haul it 1.5 hours for warranty work so i diagnosed it my self. It ended up being a bad GFI outlet in the bathroom.I replaced the GFI outlet for about $8.00. Sounds like this may be your problem. The 3 outlets i lost power to were the one above the kitchen sink,one on the bathroom sink and outside outlet.


----------



## DVincent (Jan 8, 2007)

*From Daisy Dog: * Thanks to ALL. It was a simple fix. Reset the GFI in the bathroom - no problem. This is SO simple, but how are we suppose to know?









The light by the front hitch - seems I have a bum fixture. Wiring is OK. I'll replace the fixture next weekend. Again, thanks to all for a simple fix.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Daisy Dog said:


> The light by the front hitch - seems I have a bum fixture. Wiring is OK. I'll replace the fixture next weekend. Again, thanks to all for a simple fix.


I had that problem too. Dealer fixed under warranty. I checked the wiring and bulb...turned out to be a bad fixture!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi all,

After 4 years of use, I had to replace the GFI outlet in our 21rs. It's located just below the bathroom sink.... And the problem with that is that it gets wet if you are a bit messy washing up. I'd like to re-locate it up to the cupboards but for now we are putting the little plastic plugs in the outlets that you you to keep children from getting shocked. they seem to be keeping the water out!

Walter


----------

